# This guy wants to be in the Redbull Rampage, reckon he has what it takes?



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Seen this guy posting on pinkbike asking about how to be in the 2010 Rampage, he also posted a vid of his latest skills

Personally, if redbull seen his vid and didnt let him in, they're crazy, this guy has some of the most insane skills (and balls for that matter) i have EVER seen

Check his vid

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/111810

The fact that he does 90% of his riding on that vid (including some of those monster drops) on a 04 P3 hardtail

Frontflip drops and 40-50ft backflips

IMO he has more skills than some of the pro's....
Watch the vid and see for yourself!


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

He definitely wouldn't come in last place. That's for damn sure. Killer riding!


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

I love it at 1:27 after he makes the drop then flips up and over the bars....nice riding though! :thumbsup:


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah I saw his vid awhile back. He's a monster. I'd enjoy seeing him in Rampage over say, Gracia. Fresh blood is what big mountain needs.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Unreal to see someone doing those drops on a HT. Guy's got skill and a TON of confidence :yesnod:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow. All that on a hard tail. Imagine what he could do on a bike with rear-squish.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

holly crap that is beastly riding. also i embed the video 
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/111810/l/


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

oh thats kirill benderoni.. you should see how huge he went when he had a fully, not that he dont go big on his P2


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Props to the dude, he's got that front flip down nicely.

Although just IMO not so sure about the "big mountain" skill, Rampage is serious and without major sponsors/DARN good health plan/LOTS of hands on practice... I'm not so sure how he'd do.

If I were him I'd go to it and scope out the place first, see what it's about/make some contacts and maybe next year he can look into it.

*I also thought Rampage was invite only?


----------



## hardboiled (Jun 10, 2006)

crikey, I would be shocked if he walked away from all of those crashes without any (major) injuries... guy must have rubber in his bones! clearly he's got balls and skills but almost every jump/drop he lands sketchy on the verge of wadding up. kinda made me nervous watching it.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

rep_1969 said:


> Wow. All that on a hard tail. Imagine what he could do on a bike with rear-squish.


x2.....


----------



## banditbronco (Apr 28, 2010)

hardboiled said:


> crikey, I would be shocked if he walked away from all of those crashes without any (major) injuries... guy must have rubber in his bones! clearly he's got balls and skills but almost every jump/drop he lands sketchy on the verge of wadding up. kinda made me nervous watching it.


I agree on the sketchy part but he is on a hardtail ha and the only place that energy from him hitting the ground can go is through him. He has balls and is super sketch but if he could get the sponsors I would let him in.


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm not sure how many of you guys have actually been to any of the Rampage events, but I have and it is alot bigger in person than in videos. The guy does have some skills and I'm not knocking him but I'm sure the guys at RB want someone with contest results or references from well known riders to vouch for him. Plus I'm not sure if they want another Rampage hardtail incident('03 R Morrell) 

Good luck to the guy but I doubt he'll get an invite. my.02


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

dude goes huge, but like scrub said, huge enough fore rampage? idk.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i say let him in even if he doesn't place it would still be cool.


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

That guy is way to sketch for Rampage. Balls do not equal skill. The RBR is a contest that involves multiple hits linked together. This guy could barely ride out of a few single drops.

The last thing Redbull wants is someone getting seriously hurt at their event.

-KT


----------



## nhrider44 (Feb 12, 2010)

Man, all that on a hardtail? He's got some big cajones. I agree with you though Thom, Redbull doesn't need guys who just go for it. They need to go for it and make it a high percentage of the time. Then again, imagine who they have for lawyers (example being the long-locked lawyer from Nitro Circus).


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I seriously question any of you doubters huck knowledge. Did you see him drop 35' on a hardtail? Yeah it was sketchy... It was a 35' drop on a hardtail.

Balls don't equal skill? Dude stomped a no footed front flip over a large, large gap. 

"dude goes huge, but like scrub said, huge enough fore rampage? idk."

Um, yes, and on a hardtail. Funny to listen to the armchair quarterbacks critique a guy who could make them their *****es at the drop of a hat.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

joelalamo45 said:


> I seriously question any of you doubters huck knowledge. Did you see him drop 35' on a hardtail? Yeah it was sketchy... It was a 35' drop on a hardtail.
> 
> Balls don't equal skill? Dude stomped a no footed front flip over a large, large gap.
> 
> ...


i seemed to have upset his number 1 fan. sorry bro.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

b-kul said:


> i seemed to have upset his number 1 fan. sorry bro.


No dude... I just think you're wrong, bro.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Good enough to ride the course? probably, and on a hardtail too, thats fuggin nuts. Remember that most of the guys who ride big mountain used to be bmxers and guys like the dude in the video? ever hear of paul basagoita? Neither had anybody else until he won crankworx. Its the nobodies who have something to prove and have balls of steel. Looks like the dude can throw down a bag of tricks too. 

Sure, the current crop of pro riders are throwing flip double whips off the drops he was doing a little sketchy, but they are also on FS bikes with top of the line components rather then a hardtail with what looked like a lot of hashed together parts. Give him a FS bike, I'd love to see what he could do at rampage


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

Meh. The dude has some balls to huck mad gnar like that but I've seen the Rampage course up close and lines like Bearclaw rode for the Nissan commercial. He wouldn't survive; it takes more skill. Paul Bass slayed Crankworx but Crankworx consists of large man made hits connected by smooth trail. It is a pretty sterilized enviroment compared to the Rampage. An 80 year old person could walk down the Crankworx course. Most people would think twice about walking down the Rampage course let alone ride a bike on it.


----------



## tronspecial (Sep 17, 2004)

skills, no doubt. Not rampage worthy.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

He is doing big stuff but ramapge is bigger and everytime he falls off his bike it is automatic elimination

love to see the cat there though


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Scrub said:


> I'm not sure if they want another Rampage hardtail incident('03 R Morrell)


I'm not familiar and can't find the video, can you?


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Look up "Russ Morrell", maybe that'll give you a hit...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

skills, no doubt. Not rampage worthy.

mtb needs to take a page from bmx... get some new blood. mtb is so frikken stoic with "only current sponsored" guys events.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

He needs sponsorship, coaching and a foam pit to practice...in that order. He's worthy, he is everything the big players were at some point in their career starting out.

Here's to him!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> I'm not familiar and can't find the video, can you?


I don't know the video its on, I was there in person. If you haven't ridden there, you don't really know what you're talking about as far as skills needed to handle the terrain. If you have and you know this guy, tell him to go ride there and shoot some video to send to RB, and probably not best to show them the crash footage like his current one does. It's no crankworks playground thats for sure that is tame in comparison.

And Yes I have ridden there and was an alternate


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

He needs to win a few events to prove he is worthy. Videos don't prove crap. How many crap shots did he edit out? Talent yes, skill yes, commitment is questionable. Why doesn't he compete, family obligations, job, no $, too far to travel? Some times you have to make sacrafices, it's part of being committed. Kinda like a local racer who wins all the local races, but never goes to a single national qualifing event, yet expects to race the national championship.


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> He needs to win a few events to prove he is worthy. Videos don't prove crap. How many crap shots did he edit out? Talent yes, skill yes, commitment is questionable. Why doesn't he compete, family obligations, job, no $, too far to travel? Some times you have to make sacrafices, it's part of being committed. Kinda like a local racer who wins all the local races, but never goes to a single national qualifing event, yet expects to race the national championship.


Well said, but I guess its hard for some people to understand that.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

tronspecial said:


> skills, no doubt. Not rampage worthy.


Definitely. I didn't see any rampage worthy riding in that whole video. Maybe if he was doing those trick on the face of a mountain and not sand dunes...

Not Bashing the guy just saying.


----------



## nhrider44 (Feb 12, 2010)

I think he might be on track though. Everyone is saying how impressive what he's doing on a HT. Maybe he's just pushing it as hard as his bike could go, just not as hard as he could? I think it's difficult to compare the things the rampage crazies are doing on the best FS bikes out there, than this guy's doing on a years old hardtail. I'm certainly no expert by any means, but I know I don't just speak for myself when I say that I would love to see what this guy would do with some more travel front and back.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

nhrider44 said:


> I think he might be on track though. Everyone is saying how impressive what he's doing on a HT. Maybe he's just pushing it as hard as his bike could go, just not as hard as he could? I think it's difficult to compare the things the rampage crazies are doing on the best FS bikes out there, than this guy's doing on a years old hardtail. I'm certainly no expert by any means, but I know I don't just speak for myself when I say that I would love to see what this guy would do with some more travel front and back.


going by his the amount of times he landed i think he would turn in to this guy.


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

From what I saw, he's more along the lines of a DJ, I bet this guy has mad flow in a good park. 
on that note, if he DOES in fact make it to Rampage, more power to him!


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

" Commitment is questionable" Really? The dude throws a front no foot flip off a big gap and you question his commitment? Humm?
I don’t know from a video if he’s Red bull ready or not but the dude has a dream and wants to throw down with the best. I agree with some statements from above that free ride sponsored only contests have gotten old. Fans love to see an underdog rip. Guys had to pull a lot of strings and cash in favors to get Paul bass into Crankworks and he stole it. Imagine if he had never got in? How many other rippers are out there that yes, have a job and don’t have enough money to make events, but have tons of unseen talent with their only real hope being a Race face contest? I think the guys footage is impressive and Im sure ½ the guys in the rampage would not attempt the stuff he did on a HT for the sake of risking getting hurt ( not that they don’t have the skill). That shows me he is doing something different to get recognized. If this was all done on a fully it would still be impressive but not nearly as much. Props to the dude.


----------



## mike citron (Aug 15, 2010)

Damn that guy has balls! I think he could keep up with some of the rampage guys for sure on a fs


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> I seriously question any of you doubters huck knowledge. Did you see him drop 35' on a hardtail? Yeah it was sketchy... It was a 35' drop on a hardtail.
> 
> Balls don't equal skill? Dude stomped a no footed front flip over a large, large gap.
> 
> ...


i am impressed


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> I seriously question any of you doubters huck knowledge. Did you see him drop 35' on a hardtail? Yeah it was sketchy... It was a 35' drop on a hardtail.
> 
> Balls don't equal skill? Dude stomped a no footed front flip over a large, large gap.
> 
> ...


urban bmx.

they do stuff with hardtails. and tiny wheels. and without helmets.:thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

scary.


----------



## 02sedona (May 23, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> I'd enjoy seeing him in Rampage over say, Gracia. Fresh blood is what big mountain needs.


 Not sure if you have been to a rampage event, but Gracia is one of the riders pushing the other guys and trying the big lines out first. Props to the old guys who still rip.


----------



## Pwshadow (Sep 5, 2010)

joelalamo45 said:


> I seriously question any of you doubters huck knowledge. Did you see him drop 35' on a hardtail? Yeah it was sketchy... It was a 35' drop on a hardtail.
> 
> Balls don't equal skill? Dude stomped a no footed front flip over a large, large gap.
> 
> ...


+1. That guy rips. He did some monsters on a hardtail. I know I felt invincible when I went to full squish. I think if this guy had a big bike he would embarrass a lot of those pros. This guy looks like the next Berrecloth.


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

In Soviet Russia, mountain 360 over you!

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

His name is really Benderoni? That can't be a coincidence


----------



## cheloco (May 10, 2004)

Well, I remember few years back when I was in one of old Rampages a guy showed up with a borrow Santa Cruz Bullit, nobody knew him, he wasn't invited to the event. I do not know how he convinced them to let him do one run to show them what he was able to do. After that run they let him be part of the event and if I am not mistaken he took 2nd place. His name is Darren Bearclaw. I am sure everybody knows him now.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

I think it was on RM but we were having this same discussion. Dude has balls, most definitely and I love the fact he's ripping it on a hardtail. 

Euro-Bender? They don't call him BENDERoni for nothing


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

cheloco said:


> Well, I remember few years back when I was in one of old Rampages a guy showed up with a borrow Santa Cruz Bullit, nobody knew him, he wasn't invited to the event. I do not know how he convinced them to let him do one run to show them what he was able to do. After that run they let him be part of the event and if I am not mistaken he took 2nd place. His name is Darren Bearclaw. I am sure everybody knows him now.


Who is Darren Bearclaw?


----------



## SeRRge (Jul 1, 2006)

[dB]Will said:


> Euro-Bender? They don't call him BENDERoni for nothing


Benderoni is a nickname he chose a while ago (obviously impressed by Bender hucks). His real last name is different


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

the guy rips. no fear. 50 foot drops on hardtail is insane. he should be getting at least free equipment from a sponsor. someone needs to put that guy in a dh rig and he will stick just about everything.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Quarashi said:


> Who is Darren Bearclaw?


You haven't heard of Darin Berreclaw?


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

NWS said:


> You haven't heard of Darin Berreclaw?


He probably knows who you mean, but was referring to "Berreclaw" which is his nickname, not his real last name.


----------

